# I'm legal now



## Alistair (Dec 19, 2009)

I just got my doctor's recommendation today.  It is good for three months, and then a follow visit with my medical records from my regular doctor, proving that I've already seen him for the specified medical condition.  If all goes well, then the renewal will be good for 12 months.  I don't plan on getting a card, though.  I think it was NorCal that pointed it out to us that the recommendation was all that was needed to grow, or make purchases for that matter.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

great news! $$


----------



## Alistair (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, it feels weird.  All my life I've been like a lot of us...illegal.  I went with a friend.  We had to see two doctors.  Perhaps the first one wasn't a doctor, I assumed he was.  The second one was a doctor and she kind of sweated me.  I told her that when I had back spasms they hurt like crazy.  She didn't seem to believe me, and she said something to the effect, "your insomnia and anxiety are enough for you to qualify, you don't have to make up a story about your back.  Regarding the insomnia, she asked how many hour s a night I slept.  I told her about 7 hours.  She then informed me that that wasn't insomnia.  I then said, that's with sleep meds that I sleep 7 hours.  So, she wanted to know how much I slept without the meds, I told her 3 hours.  She also asked for how long I had suffered insomnia; I told her since I was 15 years old. Then we talked about panic attacks.  

Oh well, she sweated me a bit, but I hold the recommendation in my hand!  Right on!


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 19, 2009)

congratulations! a very good feeling...feels like freedom..sort of lol..


----------



## Alistair (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, Chef and 2Dog.  Yes, freedom, it feels like freedom.  I think I should tape a copy of the recommendation on my closet grow room door.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 19, 2009)

yes it is supossed to be posted in plain view by plants..


----------



## Alistair (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't read all the paperwork yet.  So, post it in plain view, I shall do.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm happy for you although you might as well be speaking in another language from another country - I find the difference in state laws dumbfounding and depressing - oh wait - does that qualify me?

I feel a panic attack coming on . B R E A T H E


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Put it on the refrigerator. cmon now


----------



## Alistair (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL!  On the refrigerator, that's funny! 

Thanks, OHC, I wish you could do the same.  I could have done this a long time ago, but I was hesitant for different reasons.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats Alistair 

I imagine its like being able to walk in the sunshine instead of hiding in the shadows.

eace:


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Club Alistair!

That is correct, only a written reccomendation from a Dr. is needed to be legal in the State of Cali.
The "Card", issued by P.I.D.C. (formally OCBC), is only a "faster" verification of your doctors rec that will allow you to get into clubs "faster". Does that make sense? Clubs will still allow u in, but just have to verify your Rec themselves.

Hang a COPY of your rec in your growroom. Keep the original in a safe place.
Also, keep a copy with you, or in your Vehicle. If you are pulled over by LEO and have herb on you, this will protect you.

Heres a little story. This just happened to me 2 weeks ago.
Long story short, I was pulled over for a "cali" stop at a stop sign.
When the officer walked up to my truck, he immediatly saw the 30 12" plants I had in the back seat in 4" cubes. He flipped out! Pulled his gun on me and forced me out of the truck. He cuffed me and told me I was in BIG trouble.
I laughed OUT LOAD and told him he better get his Sargent over here, or the City was going to have a big lawsuit. 
I informed him I had a reccomendation from a Doctor and a reccomended Plant limit of 80 plants, and I only had 30, so piss off.
He then tells me that the County I live in only allows the State limit of 6/12.
I informed him that he was misinformed and did not understand the law. UPSET he was!
Well, Sargent dude shows up, I show him my rec with the Plant limit and infomed him that he can call the verification number to insure that it was all legit. He didn't bother.

They cut me loose with my plants and NO Cali stop ticket!

Damn right it felt good!


Know your rights, cause the cops don't.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

sweet norcal thanks for sharing...


----------



## Alistair (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Hippy.  Yes, now that I'm over the shock it feels liberating.  I was kind of in shock yesterday.  As I said, the doctor sweated me a bit, but now that I think of it, it was partly because I said some stupid things and partly because she probably wants to take her job seriously, plus, I imagine she wants to at least maintain a professional appearance. 

NorCal, he saw your plants and pulled his gun!  That sounds typically piggish to me. Thanks for the advice.  I will do as advised.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 23, 2009)

yes congrats alistair for ya medi card thingy but if my doctor implied i was making up a story id have it with him/her as they can only accept what you are telling them as the truth they are not there to be judge and jury.

another t4 short story starts............

lol

so long time ago i need to see my doctor so make the call.

sorry there are no appointments available.

ok can i have the emergency doctors number so i can call him/her to my home!!!

subsequently i receive an appointment after surgery hours.

my name is called and i walk into the doctors room to be met with this.......

if you ever speak to my receptionist like you did threatening you would call out an emergency doctor for your non urgent ear infection.

and before he could finish his sentance i had interrupted with.

oh im sorry id didnt realise you were such a great doctor good you could diagnose my ailment over the telephone and we wouldnt be sat here having this nice chat.

followed with you may be a doctor but dont for one minute think you can speak to me like that you scouse ****

next thing that happened was funnily enough this 'locum'  'stand-in' doctor received soo many complaints he was removed from our surgery.

**** did i just type all that.

sorry folks stoned again

t4...again


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

this is when it is nice having a chronic condition..I was offered a 5 year card...That lady shouldnt have given you crap her job is to say yes or no but she knows she better say yes to get paid so she is bitter. sorry about that alistair.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 23, 2009)

I really do have lower back problems.  Granted, it usually doesn't do more than ache, but when I get muscle spasms, it really hurts.  When she doubted me I didn't push it, because she had already told me that insomnia and anxiety were reason enough for the recommendation, but she had me bend backwards, and then came the "crack" "pop" noises as confirmation that my back wasn't exactly normal.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 24, 2009)

Apologies for my stoned ramblings and i agree with you 2dog she is there to yeh or neh not dismiss your condition.

Wow sounds painful alistair glad you have your recommendation now.

t4


----------



## Alistair (Dec 24, 2009)

Stoned ramblings are fine.  Your situation sounded bad to me.  

Yeah, if I can get a recommendation, anyone can.   Actually, there was this dude there that was full-on talking to himself, not a care in the world, and he too got his.  So, if he got it, then anyone can get it.  It was funny when he got his recommendation; he was all chipper as he thanked the doctor twice, asking her what her name was and what not. He made no bones about it; he was stoked to get his recommendation!  I was trying to take the thing seriously, as I wasn't comfortable being there. However, the doctor's attitude didn't really bother me that much.  Overall, she was decent enough.


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, keep a rec with you at all times!

Funny story, me and my buddy were in a jack in the box.  i have a rec, his is expired.  a bag of weed falls out of his pocket, we didnt notice.  then this guy and his toddler come in, the toddler picks up the weed.  when i ask for the weed back, he flashes a badge, off-duty cop it turns out.  he was PISSED but didnt do a thing after i showed him my rec.  never before did my curly fries taste so good lol


----------



## Alistair (Dec 26, 2009)

Now, that's a funny story.  That must have been awkward.


----------

